# Das OFFIZIELLE VIDEO zur Anglerdemo 2.0 - GÄNSEHAUT!!!



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*Das OFFIZIELLE VIDEO zur Anglerdemo 2.0 - GÄNSEHAUT!!!​*
Wir freuen uns, dass auch wir das offizielle Video zur Anglerdemo 2.0 am 17. 06. 2017 in Heiligenhafen/Fehmarnsund präsentieren dürfen.

Auch wir bedanken uns bei Ostholstein- TV für die tolle Kooperation mit Anglerdemo.

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn ihr das Video weiter verbreiten würdet!

An euere Abgeordneten, eure Zeitungen, euer Fernsehsender, über Facebook, Twitter, Foren und das gesamte Internet.

Das Video:



https://youtu.be/ZHP6ffDZxFk


Die Anglerboardredaktion bedankt sich bei den Organisatoren und Machern und den Unterstützern der Anglerdemo und Anglerdemo 2.0 herzlichst für ihren Einsatz für Angler und das Angeln!

Thomas Finkbeiner



> Anglerdemo 2.0 anglerdemo@online.de
> Konto: WiSH , Verwendungszweck: "Anglerdemo", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
> IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15


----------



## der beste (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Das OFFIZIELLE VIDEO zur Anglerdemo 2.0 - GÄNSEHAUT!!!*

Ich war dabei ... und es war wirklich "Gänsehaut" pur.
Die vielen Boote/Kutter unter der Fehmarnsundbrücke - einfach
beeindruckend. Wenn der Anlaß nicht so ******* wäre.
Ganz tolle Organisation - Vielen Dank dafür.
Ich hoffe, es war nicht umsonst.


----------



## Amigo-X (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Das OFFIZIELLE VIDEO zur Anglerdemo 2.0 - GÄNSEHAUT!!!*

Ich war dabei, in Heiligenhafen und auf dem Wasser.Danke an die Organisatoren, Danke an die Redner.
Ich hoffe es bringt was ....


----------

